# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Need help for a "non profit organization"

## jcarloseugenio

The records in Excel of a relieve stress center look like:

SOURCE DATA:
Code   Causes of call
123     A,B,C,D
234     B,C,F,G

I need to transform this records to produce:

STAGGING STAGE DESIRED:
Code   Causes of call
123     A
123     B
123     C
123     D
234     B
234     C
234     F
234     G

Challenge:
Part 1: Put the data in a SQL table (No problem and it might be considered done)
Part 2: From a SQL table or From Excel transform the data to the STAGGING STATE DESIRED.

If it is not possible to provide full code, please give an idea about hoe to do this on: MDX or VBA


THANKS IN ADVANCE
JUAN CARLOS

----------

